# Sink rate of sinking line



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

What sink rate do you guys like for your sinking line for fishing Stillwater? I currently have an intermediate and a type 2. The type 2 needs to be replaced and I am wondering about going to a type 4 or even 5.

Mark


----------



## guitarfisher (Sep 27, 2012)

Intermediate, type 3, 4, and 7, depending on location and conditions.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Depending on your quarry it's going to be different- I am probably not going to use a clear slow sink ( 1.25-2.0 ips) in a mountain lake that I know the fish are 40 ft down but if you are looking for one line then an intermediate sink- I just have a few reels with a couple xtra spools loaded with different lines I can switch to when I need to. I'm pretty sure before I go what I will prodominently fish with that day but always have at least 2/3 rods set up differently in case my game plan is getting trashed.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

If you're only going to have 2 lines I would keep the intermediate and buy a new #3. That will allow you to fish anywhere from very shallow down to about 15 feet pretty effectively. A #6 or 7 is handy sometimes but only if you're getting a 3rd spool.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm with El Matador. Most of the Stillwater fishing I do is in fairly shallow water so for sink lines it is almost always my intermediate line. If I want to go deep I drop chironos off a floating line...


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Understanding that companies take a small piece of the line and drop it in a glass of water, the more line you have out, the slower it will sink.
I say Intermediate, Type III, and a TYPE VII will cover everything any time of the year. Take that Type VII and some Loon Knot Sense and put a dab on your line at 20', 30' 45' and 60'. Then use this for your Chironomid fishing. This is perfect for changing depths.
Don't get me wrong, I am a master at the 30' leader off a floating line and a slip indicator, but the Type VII comes in very handy.
At Strawberry, I put a bugger on the VII and drop it down to the depth I am sitting a little more if I am drifting, then cast and strip Type III. Many Doubles. Add two hooks to each line and this becomes super interesting.


----------

